# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > المنتدى الهندسي العام > منتدى الهندسة الكيميائية >  مجالات متاحة امام  المهندس الكيماوي

## Ahmad Hassan

مو شرط اذا مهندس كيماوي معناته انك تشتغل بمفاعل او بالمصفاة او الاسمنت او الفوسفات ......... اوك كل هاي شركات منيحة و تصب كلها في مجالات تخصصك ........ لكن شوف اذا كنت فرش انجنيير او مضايق من   شغلك و بدك تتطور قدامك كتير ابواب ... ما عليك الا :

يا تاخد دورة تدقيق داخلي في مجال ISO9001:2008  او ISO14001:2004
و هيك بتقتحم مجال الجودة الصناعية و اذا حبيت مجال الجودة اخوانا الصناعيين ( المهندسين الصناعيين) عندهم كتب كتير بتساعدك في الجودة وادارتها و تطبيقاتها .

اذا ما عجبتك الجودة يا سيدي/ستي ما في مشكله ........ ماله مهندس الانتاج بس عشان تميز عن غيرك في دورات حلوة لو تاخدها بتطلع من الاخر و بتجلب الانظار الك و منها دورات في Six Sigma  او Lean manufacturing او Cost control  و مش غلط لو دورات في مهارات الاتصال او ادارة الوقت او في المهارات الاشرافية او دورات في القيادة الفعالة والله انها بضيفيلك الكثير .

اذا ما عجبك لا هاد ولا هاظ ............ شوف مالها مجال المشتريات و المبيعات و كتير دوراتها و بتقدر تقوي حالك او على الاقل تاخد افكار عن هالمواضيع او تزيد من معلوماتك المبيعات دوراتها كتير من خدمة عملاء للاساسيات او المهارات المتقدمة بهالموضوع ............... والمشتريات نفس الشي بس بتختلف انه لازم يكون عندك فكرة عن التخليص والشحن والمراسلات التجارية و فتح الاعتمادات المستندية  الخ الخ .......

و يا عمي اذا هالحكي كله مش طموحك ........... مالها الموارد البشرية دورتين في الموارد البشرية عند واحد من هالمراكز المرتبة كتير و المعروفة كفيلة انك تتوظف ضابط موارد بشرية ........ قد الدنيا 

اكيد في مجالات اكتر بس هدول بنصح فيهم .......... وصراحة اي دورة من اللي كتبتهم ما بتكلفك اكتر من 400 دينار صح مبلغ مش هين على واحد لساتو فرش بس اذا خططت ميزانتك و خططت لمسار وظيفي انتا حاب تسلكه هالفلوس بتتدبر ........ اذا ناوي تاخد اي من الدورات انا بدك على مراكز بتعطيها و الامور رح تكون كتيير سهلة ........ و عفكرة مركز تدريب نقابة المهندسين عندو دورات حلوة و باسعار منافسة ......... 


بالتوفيق للجميع

----------

